# Radio Stream über shoutcast Tools hinter einem Router



## Gorian (6. September 2003)

Hi und schon mal vorne weg dan für die hilfe!

Radio Stream über shoutcast Tools hinter einem Router Geht das Wenn ja wie welche ports müssen freigeschaltet werden 

mfg
Gorian


----------



## since (19. September 2003)

Bevor man hier etwas posted, sollte man sich vorher ein bisschen genauer über mögliche Funktionen wie z.B. "RelayPort" informieren.  

Mit dieser Option kannst du das Port dann auch frei wählen, und dieses dann bei deinem Router freigeben.

http://www.shoutcast.com/download/serve.phtml


----------



## zinion (10. Januar 2004)

Ist zwar schon was älter der Thread aber ich in beim recherchieren drüber gestolpert.

Ich kämpfe grad mit nem ähnlichen Problem, jedenfalls gehts nich so ohne weiteres nur mit PortForwarding wies aussieht.

Wenn man sich übrigens über "RelayPort" informiert findet man schnell heraus, daß das mit diesem Thema nix zu tun hat .

mfG


----------

